# plastic vanes vs feathers



## Tow-Mater (Dec 22, 2011)

My thoughts on the pros using plastic vanes .A lot of pros use what the sponsers pay them to use its hard to to put a company logo on feathers .I like feathers for spot shooting indoors 20 yds . very forgiving if there is contact .I think it boils down to what works for them plastic vanes can change the spine of an arrow to some degree so using plastic vanes can aid in the tuning of the arrow


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have 4in feathers on my X Jammer 27 Pros.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks for the info i think i will go with feathers yet,Pete53


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

is there anymore ideals or answers to the question on plastic or feathers on a 2712 shaft which one would give better performance- accuracy ? many of us rookies or pee-ons would really like to understand why most of the top pro`s at Vegas are shooting plastic vanes . thank you,Pete53


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't like refletching my arrows all the time so I use vanes. I like the flex fletch 4" low profile vane with a helical on my 2712's. They last longer than my arrows do for the most part.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

for us amatuers i got a p.m. why alot of the top pro`s use vanes and the person above who posted is right too,what i was told is because this pro travels alot, plastic vanes travel better and do in simple man`s term they stay together better longer and aren`t a mess or ruin during the traveling.but he still does like feathers better .may i also say this pro has won vegas and no i won`t use his name ,but i do thank him for the P.M.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

The feathers offer a larger surface area so they are going to have a greater effect on steering the arrow...the reason for feathers. If your setup and your form are spot on, feathers probably won't gain you much. 

This is just a guess, but I'd think the reason the pro's aren't using them is simply because at their level, there isn't really much point advantage over plastic...many could probably shoot bare shaft and get a similar score.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I like feathers and prefer feathers for hunting as long as it is not raining or too nasty out. I have consistently gotten better accuracy out of feathers. I also, think it is fun to choose my own look with them and length.


----------

